# Kithicor...



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2012)

my 4 year old male cat..kithicor..honestly..i have no excuse nor explination for his behaviour -_-


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

I love the comic book in the background  cute cat btw


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

And the blanket is lion king!!!! Omg!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2012)

lol yes..i have one of the largest lion king collections in california...shhh...could kill my reptutation as a guy ...lol


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

Lol that's pretty awesome! Lion king is the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Cute kitty ^_^


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

Lion King was my entire childhood <3


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Lion king is Awesome, so is Mulan, Adladin, Oliver and Company, and... this is what happens when your in Choir btw. 

Sorry I just watched lion king. Interesting fact, when it came out there was a lot of conserversy cause when he was born all the animals gathered around to see him (religious people some how found this offensive) and the whole Circle of life. Also if it was to be made today it wouldn't be able to be made cause it's too "mature/inappropiate" for little kids. this just makes me laugh some days 

awesome cat by the way. He looks so chill


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

The old Disney movies are amazing, the new ones, not so much.
Wow I didn't know that! XDD LOL Omg some people these days will take anything the wrong way.

I love ginger cats so much, definitely one of my favourites. Kithicor looks SO cute! I'd love to see more pics ;D


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

Those people are just mad they aren't as awesome  and yeah the Disney movies now are not all that great 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2012)

lol i can definitly post more pics..i have a few hundred of them..hes very photogenic XD


----------



## RatFanatic245 (Nov 17, 2012)

cute cat, maybe he is trying to blend into the blanket as simba, lol. that comic dosn't happen to be garfield or Calvin and Hobs does it cause that would be awesome. and lightningwolf i think you meen aladin, lol. i have watched all the movies you said, and would not mind watching Mulan right now, love that movie.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2012)

RatFanatic245 said:


> cute cat, maybe he is trying to blend into the blanket as simba, lol. that comic dosn't happen to be garfield or Calvin and Hobs does it cause that would be awesome. and lightningwolf i think you meen aladin, lol. i have watched all the movies you said, and would not mind watching Mulan right now, love that movie.


lol the blanket is from the second lion king...so he cannot blend in as simba XD..and no the comic book is actually a controversial one i will not mention here ;D


----------

